# Does your rat follow you around



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have two pet rats. One just sleep most of the time and doesnt like to be picked up that much. the other one I named "B" yes "B" ;D He follows me everywhere I go, if I were to leave the room he'd run across to chase me down. I think hes really attached to me for some reason. Hes my first pet rat and I love him dearly....I'm just curious does your pet rats do this too .is this a normal behavior for a pet rat to show that much attachment to its owner? Is this a unique behavior or it's prevalence among pet rats?> Thanks


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

My female follows me too! Its so cute


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, the affection is a rat thing  It's why we say they make such great pets. Other rodents don't get attached and bond with humans the way that rats do. My boys follow me everywhere, too, so I have to be careful when I'm closing the door during free range time if I go get a drink... Gotta do it quietly or they'll bolt out the door haha


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep some do. xx


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

And i thought "B" was unique...but he's still special to me regardless...he's so wickedly adorable just like his master ;D I accidently stepped on him a few time but hes fine..just let out a big squeal and thats about it. And when im on the bed and hes on the floor he'll always managed to climb up to be around me.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

My boy's favourite regular free range area is on my bed. I'll sit here on my computer playing with them.  When I get up to get something, they ALL flock to the side of the bed that I'm closest to, sniffing like "mommy, where'd you go? " It's so cute.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

My girls follow me everywhere when they free range. Nibbler also loves to run up the different levels of her cage as I walk around it to clean or whatnot.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 2 girls in particular who do this. Misu who likes to sit on my foot when I am standing, and follows me from room to room (I call her my puppy dog) and Tessa who MUST be in my lap at all times...not to stay still but to say hi, jump off, explore and do it again.


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahahaha you guys have the greatest pets. Too bad they don't live longer than a few years. Gonna be a real sad day when it's time :'( I know it'll be tough for me. Also it's ashame not too many people understand our love for rats. Please post pics of yours friends I'd love to see them thanks


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My boys do, and when I leave the room and come back, they vanish, but I call them and they come shooting out from stuff and hang on me.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Since my rats are extremely affectionate and people-oriented, they do indeed follow me around. Sometimes it seems they prefer human attention over that of their own species.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Isis, my rat, didn't so much do that. She didn't mind at all when I'd put her on my shoulder with the hoodie up so she could snuggle in while I walked around.

My roomate's rat Seraphina, well honestly, they didn't get 'free range' time. They got time outside the cage but were never able to run free because of my beagle and her chihuaha. I made them a little cardboard house with tunnels for the time being. But Seraphina, she'd run to the door when you opened it, and would climb up you, pull at the collar of your shirt, and hop in, when it was Judy *her owner* So I guess it's a little like that? Judy had put her on her computer desk once, she got curious, sniffed her coffee pot, and ran straight back up onto Judy hehe


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

With the dogs around i'd be extremely cautious...I know my two dogs always lick their chops every time they see my boys


----------

